# 2017 PMTT tournament at Cave Run Lake



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

This was my first time fishing a PMTT tournament and I had a pretty good time. First, I wasn't sure how it would turn out logistics-wise as the PMTT staff have not been the most communicative. Unanswered questions, hounding them about them receiving our entries, etc. But overall it turned out well and was well organized.

We went into this trip with high expectations that the fishing would bust wide open after the spawn. The ACE allowed the water to come up to close to summer pool (1/2' low). Water temps were right at 70 degs. The forecast was for hot and clouds on Saturday and hot with sun Sunday. Saturday morning started with...rain and lightning, at least for about 30 mins before we launched. Since they had 110 boats registered we opted to launch at Scott's Creek vs trailering to Claylick ramp. Nice morning run.

I was #61 to launch and hit a cove just north of the ramp. Fished it hard for about two hours. Saw some baitfish still spawning but nothing else. Same with another area later in the day. We moved only twice and fished three different areas without seeing a fish.

Sunday we launched at Twin Knobs which is a bit closer to Claylick. This time I launched dead last as I was the first non-trail boat drawn (#61...1-60 were the PMTT trail teams) so I got to watch everyone else leave.

Opted to stick close to Claylick and fish the cove and mainland shoreline. Watched a boat catch a 34" fish in front of us. They were trolling. I had managed to snag a fish attractor and then got my retriever stuck. Finally got it free by pulling the rope with my boat. Still, lost my lure. We switched to trolling but nothing hit. Moved to an area we hit the week prior and heard that a couple nice fish had come out of it. Somewhat packed with bass, crappie and other Muskie fishermen. Still a zero so we trolled back to the ramp.

Got blanked but learned a lot about the lake especially after listening to the guys who put fish in the boat. Almost all were caught deep in open water. We fished too shallow. Many were caught trolling, which I need to learn to do better, in heavy timber. Fish were caught on a multitude of baits but many on crankbaits and a couple on trolled rubber.

The team that won caught two on Saturday and lost one at the net. There was one triple and a couple more doubles. 22 on Saturday and only 11 Sunday. Very one who predicted said things were tough everywhere. 

Looking forward to next year already. I have another year to learn about these fish. Won't be back out for a couple weeks as my boat is in the shop (trim issue) and Caesar is out of its banks.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the experience, I would like to take the time to fish the whole series one year, I think it would be fun to try. 
If you like fishing tournaments/events you should check out what the muskie clubs do around the state. I won't be participating in any this year but have for the last 2 or 3 and have learned a ton just by forcing myself to fish new water in different conditions I may not normally.
Alternatively just trying out other Ohio lakes can be a great tool. If I stayed at CC year round I'd probably end up going insane by summer.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I hear ya about CC. If Cave was any closer my wife would not like it very much. LOL. Seems that CC can be quirky at times even with bass. The other muskie lakes in Ohio are just far enough away to make them a "once in a while" thing and long days, kinda like Green River in KY. 

The PMTT series would take more vacation time than I have available but it would be cool to fish some northern lakes. They gave away an entry fee into the Eagle River tournament in June. Had me thinking about what I'd do it our boat got picked (it didn't).


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the update and sharing your experience. Too bad you didn't hook up but thats musky fishin, and its always fun to talk to other musky guys.

I'm going to enter next year, and will fish the whole trail next time they have an event at Vermilion.....My girlfriend is from the cities, so she wouldn't mind seeing her folks while I chase big blondes up north


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update that had to be a cool experience. One of these years I'd like to do it. There were some really good sticks at the top of that leaderboard. You could tell how tough the fishing was by watching the local guys struggle a bit. Gregg and Tony spend a ton of time on that water so when the bite is tough I'm sure it really tips the odds in their favor.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Both the best of guides around.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I've met and talked to both of them. Took their Muskie clinic class in Wilmington this year. Last year they blanked on Cave. This year was a nail biter for them as they were only 2 points ahead of second and LOST a big fish at/in the net. Tony guessed it to be a 72 point fish. Not sure what actually happened, though, but it was on Gregg's rod.


----------

